

Viral Marketing doesn't need nifty skills - retrofit_brain
http://govindtiwari.blogspot.com/
This guy was trending on twitter above everyone else.Unfortunately most of the images from his blog have been removed since then but the one with blinking eyes is a killer. Hackers let's build websites like these more often. There are marketing lessons to be had from this.<p>Here is link to some other links:<p>http://www.rajeshrana.com/govind-tiwari/<p>http://ibnlive.in.com/news/how-govind-tiwari-got-his-15-minutes-of-fame/168956-11.html
======
retrofit_brain
This guy is so much in love with himself :)

------
retrofit_brain
wow enjoy the site it is back now as bandwidth limits wane.

